# bibby is the best pg in the NBA



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

after watching the lakers vs the kings game, i gotta give props to mike bibby.

as a laker fan i hate all the kings players, and i still hate chris webber.

but its impossible not to love bibby's game. 

i say hes the best pg in the NBA

anyone who can post some high quality video of bibby torching the lakers, i would appreicate very much.


----------



## Mcdyess (Nov 20, 2005)

omg! is this a joke


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Regardless of who is the best, the only other point guard in the league who could do all the things Bibby does for us is Nash. He's a perfect fit.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Best? I don't know. I certainly think he is one of the best out there.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

I LOVE Mike Bibby, but he simply isn't the best PG in the NBA. No way. Him having one great game doesn't make him the best just like that. Steve Nash, Allen Iverson, Gilbert Arenas, Stephon Marbury, Jason Kidd, Baron Davis. There you go.

But don't get me wrong, I think Mike Bibby is great, he's one of my favourite players.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

^I'll give you Iverson, Kidd, and Nash. Those are easy. But I'm not willing to call Stephon, Davis, and Arenas better than Bibby, when they all shoot too much and have never been on a very good team. Arenas is still young though.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

iverson, kidd, nash

bibby is #4


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I like Bibby, and I think he is a great PG. He has been shooting well and leading your team well. But I think he isn't quite the best yet. There is still Nash, Kidd, Billups and Iverson who are quite there on top. I like Bibby, don't get me wrong. But to simply call him the best might be too much of a jump. :cheers:


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

Best YET? He is past his peak.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

If by past his peak you mean in his peak, then yes, you are quite right.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

dannyM said:


> after watching the lakers vs the kings game, i gotta give props to mike bibby.
> 
> as a laker fan i hate all the kings players, and i still hate chris webber.
> 
> ...



....Nash?.....Baron?.....Chauncey?.......Kidd?........


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Bibby just has good jump shot, while Lakers have pathetic Point Guards. Tony Parker, Troy Hudson, Damon Stoudamire, Jason Williams and even Earl Boykins always light up the Lakers on any given night.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

dannyM said:


> after watching the lakers vs the kings game, i gotta give props to mike bibby.
> 
> as a laker fan i hate all the kings players, and i still hate chris webber.
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Dropped 44 tonight


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I wouldn't say he's the best but I will say I was extremely impressed with his game against us last night..the man couldn't miss.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

dannyM said:


> after watching the lakers vs the kings game, i gotta give props to mike bibby.
> 
> as a laker fan i hate all the kings players, and i still hate chris webber.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me Baron Davis is the best, and Arenas behind.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

Baron David isn't that good. Allen Iverson, Steve Nash, Jason Kidd and Gilbert Arenas are all definitely better players than him. NO question about it.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

CreeksideBaller said:


> Baron David isn't that good. Allen Iverson, Steve Nash, Jason Kidd and Gilbert Arenas are all definitely better players than him. NO question about it.


Jason kidd lol Baron Davis should take his place.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Are you kidding me Baron Davis is the best, and Arenas behind.


obviously youre a GS fan...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ok i was being sarcastic when i said bibbys the best pg in the NBA obviously you got other point guards like last years MVP steve nash who is better than him.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Jason kidd lol Baron Davis should take his place.


 :laugh:


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Bibby is sweet and any team would be happy to have him as their PG. But it's probably a stretch to say he's the best when you've got several other PGs that have won the MVP recently (Iverson, Nash) and finals MVP (Billups). Bibby doesn't have those accomplishments under his belt. Still doesn't mean that he'd probably be welcome on any team.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

No doubt he has had two exceptional games, but cmon...he isn't even top 5 right now. Nash, AI, Kidd, Baron, Billups, even Paul...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Yeah...slow down this "Bibby is best PG" talk. He's in the middle of a GREAT run, but when talking about best PGs in the league, talk shouldn't go much further than Nash and Billups. Kidd still runs a good show. Baron's a good leader, but plays undisciplined at times.

I'm a Bibby fan, but let's just keep it real here.


----------

